# Rodrigo Puskas



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I haven't heard of this young Hungarian violinist either...but for all the women interested in hottie male violinists...you might want to check him out...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

.....so nothing for me


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Jul 29 2004, 06:05 PM
> *.....so nothing for me
> [snapback]767[/snapback]​*


...Bin Huang is kinda cute...but if she's not quite your type I can keep looking...do you prefer younger women, your own age, or older???...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I am open for all  if it is love :wub:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

_...happily heads off shopping for Daniel..._


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL... :lol: 
How did this thread turn into a matchmaking session? :lol:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually, it would really be something if Nox hooked Daniel up with a world famous female violinist! :lol: 

Of course, he's have to get used to being upstaged ... 

Voila! Situation solved! He can compose and she'll play his works!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...hehe...I'm hard at it...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL that would be crazy :lol:


----------

